# BLASC 2.5 WAR Problem



## Jindra (21. Oktober 2008)

Moin,

Leider wird bei mir kein Char angezeigt ...

Da wo Plugin- Warhammer Online steht wird nichts angezeigt, es steht nur ein Text da:


Einstellmöglichkeiten für eure Chars werden so schnell wie möglich eingebaut.
Zur Zeit werden Weltdaten wie Gegenstände, Quest, und NPC´s übertragen.

Dein Warhammer Online Phad kannst im Menüpunkt "Pfade" Konfigurieren.


Und wenn ich dann den Pfad zu meiner WAR.exe eingebe kommt von Blasc immer nee Fehlermeldung:

unbekannter fehler aufgetreten.

Ja ich wäre wirklich sehr dankbar wenn mir bei diesem problem jemand weiter helfen könnte !


----------



## Mazuko (23. Oktober 2008)

Jindra schrieb:


> Und wenn ich dann den Pfad zu meiner WAR.exe eingebe kommt von Blasc immer nee Fehlermeldung:
> 
> unbekannter fehler aufgetreten.
> 
> Ja ich wäre wirklich sehr dankbar wenn mir bei diesem problem jemand weiter helfen könnte !



Ich hab genau das selbe "Problem" mit Plugin, aber nicht das oben zitierte. Trotzdem ist bei mybuffed kein Charakter hochgeladen o.O

(Srry, ich benutz jetzt einfach deinen Thread, ich wollt keinen neuen Aufmachen^^)


Aber, dass der Text ("Einstellmöglichkeiten für eure Chars...") da steht, ist glaub ich normal.


----------



## ZAM (23. Oktober 2008)

Mazuko schrieb:


> Ich hab genau das selbe "Problem" mit Plugin, aber nicht das oben zitierte. Trotzdem ist bei mybuffed kein Charakter hochgeladen o.O
> 
> (Srry, ich benutz jetzt einfach deinen Thread, ich wollt keinen neuen Aufmachen^^)
> 
> ...




Eine mybuffed-Zuordnung gibt es noch nicht - ist aber in Arbeit. 
Zum Pfad-Problem kann ich nichts sagen (keine Infos), habe es aber weitergeleitet.


----------



## Kika82 (25. Oktober 2008)

und Jindra schon was neues ?? hab das selbe Prob. kommt auch immer die fehler meldung : ( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jindra (25. Oktober 2008)

Nee leider noch keine besserung in sicht .... ich hoffe das sich hier aber noch andere Mods/Admins melden und was zu dem Prolem sagen können !

@ZAM wie kann ich denn so eine Klasse Signatur wie du bekommen ?


----------



## Jindra (29. Oktober 2008)

Ich benötige immer noch hilfe !!!

Char wird nicht angezeigt !
Wenn ich WAR nee zeitlang gespielt habe meldet sich auch BLASC und übermittelt daten aber die werden mir nirgends angezeit !


----------



## Gray Death (30. Oktober 2008)

Hat sich da jetzt schon was getan mit der BLASC UNterstützung für Warhmmer?

Ich hab noch ein ganz anderes Problem: Im Browser kann ich mich ganz normal mit meinem account einloggen, nach der Installation von Blasc gebe ich meine Daten ein und es kommt Nutzername oder Kennwort falsch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hat noch jemand das Problem?


----------



## ZAM (30. Oktober 2008)

Gray schrieb:


> Hat sich da jetzt schon was getan mit der BLASC UNterstützung für Warhmmer?
> 
> Ich hab noch ein ganz anderes Problem: Im Browser kann ich mich ganz normal mit meinem account einloggen, nach der Installation von Blasc gebe ich meine Daten ein und es kommt Nutzername oder Kennwort falsch.
> 
> ...



Ist dein Benutzername auch dein Login-Name? 

Zu Warhammer gibts noch kein Update - das ist ebenfalls in Vorbereitung. Wir arbeiten an relativ vielen Projekten gleichzeitig - es wird aber nichts vergessen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kartesk (30. Oktober 2008)

Wie bekomm ich den meinen Charakter in meine myBuff seite ?

http://my.buffed.de/user/413565/
http://wardata.buffed.de/char/view/13530

Wäre für Hilfe Dankbar.

Gruß
Kartesk


----------

